# That Time Has Come...



## ShaneW (16/1/14)

Right guys, that time has arrived sooner than I thought. 

My button on my CE4 is giving hassles so I'm in the market for a PV ASAP. Need some ideas please coz I got no idea what is good or not.

I think it should be something along these lines:

Small enough to comfortably fit into my pocket. 
Would like to try VV.
Not crazy expensive but I don't mind spending a bit to buy decent.
No leaking as its gonna be in my pocket. 
Battery should last at least the whole day (about 1.5-2ml)

Please throw me your suggestions and where I should look at getting it from. 
Not really interested in making custom wicks and coils at this stage but might later.
If you get something like a protank, do you keep a few for your different flavours or do you clean everytime you want to change? 

Thanks


----------



## TylerD (16/1/14)

Shane, I would have loved to help you, but I have no experience with VV devices. I have a SVD that's been standing from when I got it. More a mechanical Mod guy. Apparently the Itaste and Evod spinners is the thing to get. Also a Protank or Innokin Clearo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (16/1/14)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/ecig-clearomizers/Innokin iClear 16 Dual Coil Clearomizer
http://www.vapeking.co.za/electronic-cigarette-batteries/ego-c-twist-veriable-voltage-1100-battery

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShaneW (16/1/14)

Pls give me quick run down on mod'ing... why you would want to make adjustments and what the results are


----------



## CraftyZA (16/1/14)

Innokin iTaste VV v3.0
or SLB Ego V V3 Mega

Those are your small and entry level options

Then you can look at the zmax, or SVD and run it with 18350 batteries. Bit more expensive, but very sturdy. Both are great vv mods.

Not sure if SkyBlue still has stock of the zmax. Just give @Melinda 'n call. Very friendly, very helpful!
SVD i think you can get from VapeKing if I'm not mistaken.
I would suggest protank 2, or that innokin tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA (16/1/14)

Higher power = hotter vape, more vape, stronger hit.
Lower power = just the oposite!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (16/1/14)

If you like fiddling, modding is the way. You build your own coils, thus determining how hot your vape is and how much clouds you get and throat hit. You can actually get the same TH with 9mg as 18mg nic. And the flavor is just so much more! Not for everyone, but I love it as a hobby. Building and mixing. Awesome. Some people is really more than happy without building and mixing, but some need more and want to explore all aspects of vaping. So choice goes from person to person.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (16/1/14)

Thanks! 

Hmmmm... Perhaps I should just get a moddable unit. If so, what should i look at? 

Sorry for all the questions


----------



## Tom (16/1/14)

shane, i went from Evod to a SVD (and I would not have stayed away from cigs without this upgrade), which is a VV/VW device. I did not care if it looked stupid due to the different sizes....so I just used the Evod tanks with it, as well as a Protank mini. These are actually made to fit the cig style ecigs. I was happy with that setup, it actually changed it completely for me. All of a sudden I had always (!) a satisfying result. gr8 throat hits, gr8 plumes and as long as I used the Evod tanks on that device I had no more issues with gurgling. Don't know why tho....
So, imho I would do this again. That means for starters it would be good enough to have a VV/VW device, min. 2x 18650 batteries (if you don't mind to have a rather large device, but it did last me a full day at work like that), a charger and min. 2x tanks. If you go for a Protank or Evod clearomizer setup remember to get a couple of spare coils, these are interchangeable. With a VV/VW that's like the SVD or ZMax you can also go slowly to RBA's at a later stage, without buying a new device. That was also my way...i went from the SVD/Evod setup to SVD/Igo-L (which is a rebuildable dripper), and only now I am going to proceed to RBA and mech mods.
Not saying that this is the best way, but it worked for me

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (16/1/14)

Great post Tom

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ShaneW (16/1/14)

Thanks guys! Does the protank 3 require me to get wicks? 

Looking at the SVD with protank3 and a few spare iclears


----------



## RevnLucky7 (16/1/14)

Personally I'd go with a ZMax. 
It looks great. Has all the functionality you'd ever need and is very affordable. You sound like someone who has caught the bug so don't even go the Evod route because one month down the line you'll be in the market again for something new. 

See it time and time again. 
If you like a boxed look the VTR is great but limits you too atomizers unless you use that big ugly ass adapter. For tubes the ST.. I mean SVD. Again I think aesthetic wise it's a duckling. And then if course the Zmax. I has a minimalistic design and in my time of demoing itbin the states prior to release it was a solid entry level mod with all the bang for your buck. 

My guess is your going to be using something along the protank line and if this is the case you'll need something that allows aiflow from the connector. If that is tje case get the svd. My Zmax did not provide enough flow. We all suggested a hole be drilled as a stock mod in the beauty ring but not sure if that happened. 

Sent from the Millennium Falcon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (16/1/14)

Pricewise, the zmax seems much better as it comes with 2 batteries, charger, tank, etc.
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/sigelei-mini-zmax
Seems like a nice all in one deal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (16/1/14)

ShaneW said:


> Pricewise, the zmax seems much better as it comes with 2 batteries, charger, tank, etc.
> http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/sigelei-mini-zmax
> Seems like a nice all in one deal


that is the mini, only goes with the 18350 batteries, won't last a full day with one battery load. The "normal" size one is telescopic, fits all batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (16/1/14)

but you could compensate the batt life of the 18350 if you have spare ones on you, charged.


----------



## Riaz (17/1/14)

hi Shane

im using a protank 1 on a SVD, and LOVE it

ive also got an IGOL rebuildable but thats mainly for this house (i must admit, when i just got it i brought it to work for the first few days)

personally, i would advise you go the SVD/ Zeemax route. 

as for an atty, i think the protank is just a 'grown up' evod. when i just started vaping i started with an evod, but i upgraded to the protank soon after as i needed to fill the evod up a few times in a day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (17/1/14)

Few more questions. ..

What is the advantage of a dual coil. Protank 2 vs protank 3?

Also what is the joyetech eVic like compared to the SVD? similar pricing considering the evic comes with battery and charger. Seems to have a nice interface but possibly more that could go wrong?!?


----------



## vaalboy (17/1/14)

Can't give you advice on the protank 3, but I bit the bullet and bought a zmax when I first started. It's awesome and with x2 18650 batteries I get 1 1/2 days of heavy vaping easily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (17/1/14)

> Can't give you advice on the protank 3, but I bit the bullet and bought a zmax when I first started. It's awesome and with x2 18650 batteries I get 1 1/2 days of heavy vaping easily.



This.

Though it still looks like a baton in 18650 mode. I used a couple of dumbbells (kisses guns) to compress the spring in the bigger end cap so now it fits 18500s in 18350 mode. 

Keep in mind it will only sate your burning desire for a little while before you end up with a mech and RBA. *sigh*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (17/1/14)

Ok so my shopping list looks like this so far:

1. SVD
2. protank 3 (with a spare coil)
3. 1 x 3400mAh 18650 - hoping this should last for the day. I have a charger already but it only charges 1 at a time. Perhaps I should get a smaller one as backup. 
4. Carry case

Sitting on about R1200 and I still want to order some juice. Gonna have to hide the invoice from the wife.Lol. But at least I can justify it by the savings on cigarettes.

Worst part is I'm going out of town(middle of nowhere) on Monday for the week so can't order now. Will have to wait another week


----------



## RawRam_cpt (17/1/14)

@ShaneW if you have the patience you could order from Fasttech.com and wait it out for six or so weeks, it could save you some cash. The batteries you would need to get locally though...

I'd also invest in a quality 4 bay charger, the peace of mind and improved charging speed are well worth it.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (17/1/14)

rather get 2 batteries, even less mAh. I have 2200 mAh... like I said, it lasts a full working day. If you have only one battery and its on charge....you will have to wait for the next vape. That might be tough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (17/1/14)

@RawRam_cpt Eish bud now you have thrown a huge spanner in the works... do I order from fasttech(Thanks for that tip!) And vape this crappy CE4 (actually have another 2 in the post that I ordered last week) for 6 weeks but pay literally half the price. Hahahaha. The wait might just kill me


----------



## Andre (17/1/14)

Personally I try to support the local guys as far as possible, but do order this and that from Fasttech if not available locally. Only problem with slowtech - if something goes wrong (and it does, ask me), you are more or less stuck for a long time. Also, remember to add customs taxes to your sum. Do not order juices from slowtech - it could jeopardize your whole order.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (17/1/14)

I'm with @Matthee on this, I always order local where possible, even when I think a 6 week wait won't matter, trust me, by the time you've ordered it you start getting anxious to receive it!
Also, generally you will save by ordering from slowtech, but if you get hit with customs, you might find the saving isn't that much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (17/1/14)

Agreed. And then if there is an issue and you have to return it its gonna be another 3 months before you get it back. 
Besides I'm not gonna make 6 weeks with this cheap Chinese CE4. Clearomisers starting to give a burnt taste aswell. 
Will place the order 2moro locally just can't decide is I should go protank 2 or 3.
Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## Tom (17/1/14)

don't forget the spare coils for the Protank in the same order...you don't want to get stranded if the one in the device gives trouble. I did a change after 6 weeks...which may be less if something goes wrong. I still have 4 or 5 here, although I am not using the Protank atm. But who knows...they probably will be used one day again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (17/1/14)

@ShaneW, have you decided against the Evic ? I personally have had both, but preferred the Evic because of its more advanced power delivery system. The SVD has PWM, which means that it fires with a pulse, its designed this way. The Evic has a much smoother draw, and more consistent. Either way, both are great devices, but at the end of the day, its best to make an informed decision, so you know exactly what you're in for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (18/1/14)

Zodiac said:


> @ShaneW, have you decided against the Evic ? I personally have had both, but preferred the Evic because of its more advanced power delivery system. The SVD has PWM, which means that it fires with a pulse, its designed this way. The Evic has a much smoother draw, and more consistent. Either way, both are great devices, but at the end of the day, its best to make an informed decision, so you know exactly what you're in for



Not that I decided against it, Just the SVD seemed more popular here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac (18/1/14)

I suppose that is because its more freely available. I would recommend to check them both out and see which one will suit YOU better. I also forgot to mention that i think that the SVD is a tougher device, sturdier, better built. It can take a beating, whereas if the Evic falls, it may be game over for your control head, and a replacement is not cheap. Then theres also the ZMax that @RevnLucky7 recommended ? The choices  Good luck with your shopping, i'm sure you will be a happy chappy either way.


----------



## Silver (18/1/14)

Hi @ShaneW, I don't have the Evic but recall @Crafty mentioned somewhere else that it takes about half a second for the coil to start firing after you push the fire button. Something to do with the use of the main button to control the menu. That would irritate me quite a lot. Also, re-iterating what Zodiac said above about the Evic screen can easily crack if dropped. I've seen that mentioned a few other places too. Another thing is I think the Evic is more expensive. At eCiggies I think its about R1,000, whereas the SVD (just the unit itself) is about R600.


----------



## Silver (18/1/14)

Hey @ShaneW

I found that thread for you. 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/whats-in-your-hand-right-now.19/page-17#post-9276
Then read several posts below that where we start discussing the Evic and you will see @CraftyZA's response


----------



## Tom (18/1/14)

...as long as you get something along that line, VV/VW device with 18650's and/or 18350's, and you will be set! Everything else is coming down to personal preference, availability, sometimes pricing. I guess that all units have advantages/disadvantages over another one. I must admit, the SVD jedi lasersword is not the prettiest, if you like minimalistic like me. I personally prefer the design of the ZMax too. Nonetheless, I am happy with it. If they function, whether it is called ZMax, SVD or Evic, they all do the same: applying variable voltage/wattage to your coils!


----------



## SVS1000 (18/1/14)

Don't want to throw a spanner in the works here but this is just my opinion, I bought a VTR and I must it is a beast of a device but I had a few toots on a Mech mod at Vape king on Wednesday and it is the best vape I have had to date.
I can understand that PT2 or 3 is easier with a smaller device for portability but you are willing to spend quite a bit of money so I say get some iClear 16's and a spinner for now and save up and get a mech with a RDA.


----------



## Tom (18/1/14)

SVS1000 said:


> Don't want to throw a spanner in the works here but this is just my opinion, I bought a VTR and I must it is a beast of a device but I had a few toots on a Mech mod at Vape king on Wednesday and it is the best vape I have had to date.
> I can understand that PT2 or 3 is easier with a smaller device for portability but you are willing to spend quite a bit of money so I say get some iClear 16's and a spinner for now and save up and get a mech with a RDA.


yeah, mech mod is really good. But, to have a relatively hassle free device (no rebuilding, always good vape without being too much dependant on the coil build etc) at your disposal is good, imho. I got a mech mod now since yesterday, and I am loving it, but I would not have no VV/VW


----------



## SVS1000 (18/1/14)

Yeah I hear you Tom, Just wanted to add my suggestion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/1/14)

Good comments @Tom and @SVS1000. By the way, what mech mod and atomiser did you vape at VapeKing that was your best vape to date? Please tell.

I suppose as one gets more into vaping you end up needing 2 or 3 "vaping solutions"
- the reliable solution - ie your "goto" device - where you know it will work all the time and is consistent
- the portable solution - for when you're out and about
- the experimental vape - perhaps coil building and testing out different things.

But lets not forget, while this is a hobby for some, you still can't put the hobby away and say "I'll come back to it in 2 weeks" like you would with other hobbies. When you need a drag, you need one now. So that's why I think the "reliable workhorse type of solution" is so important to get right first...


----------



## SVS1000 (18/1/14)

Silver1 Yeah that's why I said that Shane should get a some iClear 16's with a spinner as a pick and vape solution. Its what I use and keeps me very satisfied.
As for the Mech I used at VapeKing I stand to be corrected but it was a Kraken on a King





Also tried and then bought the Rocket clone


----------



## Silver (18/1/14)

Fantastic. Thanks. Must have been great  

You right about the pick and vape solution. Mine at the moment is PT2 (mini and Mega) and Spinner as well. I think I need two to have two flavours in rotation at the same time. 

Good luck for the Rocket, let us know how it goes


----------



## RawRam_cpt (18/1/14)

Yup! Local is always better... Hard not to order from slowtech if it's the same product and you can afford to wait though...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (18/1/14)

Thanks for all the inputs everyone. 

Order placed locally for

SVD
2x18650 batts
Protank 2 mini (trying to minimise size)
3 x spare coils
1 x EVOD Clearomiser for backup
Carry case ( hope it's gonna fit)
6 x 10ml juices

Friday is gonna be exciting

Next order will probably be a RBA and a dual charger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (18/1/14)

Oh ya. .. my CE4 packed up completely today so I'm back to stinkies for the week away. 
Staying at an awesome hotel, Kob inn, on the transkei wildcoast. Fishing after hours. ... gonna be Lekka


----------



## Tom (18/1/14)

congrats! and have fun fishing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/1/14)

Enjoy Shane. Love those Mini Protanks.


----------



## Silver (18/1/14)

Enjoy @ShaneW!

Also love my Mini Protank


----------



## Zodiac (18/1/14)

ShaneW said:


> Thanks for all the inputs everyone.
> 
> Order placed locally for
> 
> ...


Thats awesome Shane, bear in mind you can use 18350's or 18490's in the svd for stealth mode. This makes it considerably smaller


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/1/14)

SVS1000 said:


> Silver1 Yeah that's why I said that Shane should get a some iClear 16's with a spinner as a pick and vape solution. Its what I use and keeps me very satisfied.
> As for the Mech I used at VapeKing I stand to be corrected but it was a Kraken on a King
> 
> 
> ...




yip it was the kraken on the king that giz bought from Revn

Reactions: Like 1


----------

